# Risotto troubleshooting



## legend_018 (Jan 6, 2009)

ok this was my first time and it came out good. It was the lemon gouda risotto from another link. My biggest problem was the average 1/2 hour to 35 minutes wasn't long enough for me. Actually it seemed like it took almost an hour. I'm talking about the part of adding 1/2 cup of broth until absorbed one at a time until tender and creamy. It was creamy and it was getting there tender wise but just seemed to take a very long time for it to get to the tender stage. actually because my husband and two kids (2 and 1) were getting extremely impatient all for different reasons - my husband chose to eat it before it was FULLY tender. but after I served it, I finished cooking it until it was done. I just kept adding 1/2 cups of water "instead of hot broth) as I had used up all the broth. I think my next trip will be a different risotto. I think it was too lemony for me. I kept saying to my husband, I can't believe you couldn't wait for me to finish it and he just kept saying it was good to him. Believe me, it had not reached the complete tender stage at that point, but was very close. An hour seems a bit more than the average 1/2 hour for adding broth, stirring ect. I practically stirred constantly as a fyi.

I also bought this box many months ago, but never used it, never opened it and it just sat in my cabinet. Not sure if that has anything to do with it.

I had it on simmer 2 as 1 was way too long, but I think if the dialed was moved up to 3, it would boil way too fast.

I also THINK I waited until it absorbed before adding more - although perhaps at times, it wasn't fully completely absorded, but it seemed so.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 7, 2009)

Doneness is a matter of taste.  Some people like their risotto with a bite to it, others like it more like polenta.  Make it the way you prefer.

One of the keys, though, is to "massage" the rice with a spatula or wooden spoon as you cook it.  Don't just stir, push down, too.  And do it a lot.

It's ok to have it on a good simmer -- not rapid, but not slow.  You don't have to cook all the liquid out before you add more (like to complely absorbed), just most of it.

Not sure what kind of rice you used, but when I make risotto with Arborio or Carnaroli rice, it generally takes about 1/2 hour from start to finish.  Perhaps the age of the rice has something to do with it, but I'm not sure.

I make risotto a lot and farrotto (with farro) even more.  Once you get the hang of it and it comes out the way you like, it'll be child's play to make it again.  I like it because it's a blank canvas for you to be creative in your flavor/texture/color combinations.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 7, 2009)

The only thing that I can think of is that your chicken stock was not hot enough when you were adding it. I usually have it on a very low simmer.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Jan 7, 2009)

PieSusan said:


> The only thing that I can think of is that your chicken stock was not hot enough when you were adding it. I usually have it on a very low simmer.



This is a possibility

The rice having been stored should not matter.

It might be a matter of preference texture wise

One thing is that the broth reduces a bit while simmering so you need to start with more that the total cups you will need

You don't have to wait for total absorption to add more broth maybe you let it dry out too much between adding broth?

Not sure really... I have made a few disastrous risottos (the first time I tried to make it in a large saute pan by the end it was too the brim bulging at the top)


----------



## Mel! (Jan 7, 2009)

I managed to make the perfect risotto as follows. 

Put wine, stock, garlic and herbs that respond well to heating in a pot and heat until boiling. Add risotto rice and heat to boiling. Then turn off electric stove and leave the risotto to finish cooking on the after heat with a lid on it. Then serve with parmesan or a creamy sauce and whatever else I fancy to put with it. Roasted peppers is one of my favourite things to put with it. 

Quantities of liquid and rice. Make the volume of the water about double the volume of the uncooked rice.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 7, 2009)

Mel! said:


> I managed to make the perfect risotto as follows.
> 
> Put wine, stock, garlic and herbs that respond well to heating in a pot and heat until boiling. Add risotto rice and heat to boiling. Then turn off electric stove and leave the risotto to finish cooking on the after heat with a lid on it. Then serve with parmesan or a creamy sauce and whatever else I fancy to put with it. Roasted peppers is one of my favourite things to put with it.
> 
> Quantities of liquid and rice. Make the volume of the water about double the volume of the uncooked rice.




Mel!, what kind of rice do you use?


----------



## Mel! (Jan 7, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> Mel!, what kind of rice do you use?


 
I just use the cheapest one in the supermarket. It has 'for rice pudding and risotto' written on the packet. I dont use a particular brand name. Just whichever is the store brand of whichever store I am in.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 7, 2009)

Mel! said:


> I managed to make the perfect risotto as follows.
> 
> Put wine, stock, garlic and herbs that respond well to heating in a pot and heat until boiling. Add risotto rice and heat to boiling. Then turn off electric stove and leave the risotto to finish cooking on the after heat with a lid on it. Then serve with parmesan or a creamy sauce and whatever else I fancy to put with it. Roasted peppers is one of my favourite things to put with it.
> 
> Quantities of liquid and rice. Make the volume of the water about double the volume of the uncooked rice.


 
Sorry.  That may taste great (I am sure it does!) but it is not risotto.  What makes risotto risotto is the technique, and the result that has the creamy consistency (in Italian, "al'onde" or waves) with the bit of resistance at the core of the grain.  That is also why you can't make a real risotto with "regular" rice. It has to be (some variation of) Arborio.

I disagree with the person who said that old rice doesn't make a difference.  I think it might get more dried out, depending upon the climate in which it is stored.


----------



## GB (Jan 7, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> Sorry.  That may taste great (I am sure it does!) but it is not risotto.  What makes risotto risotto is the technique, and the result that has the creamy consistency (in Italian, "al'onde" or waves) with the bit of resistance at the core of the grain.



Don't knock it till you try it. I make a risotto in my rice cooker that does not employ the traditional techniques. There is no stirring or adding of stock a little at a time. I would be wiling to put this risotto up against anybody's traditionally made and I would bet any amount that nobody, but maybe the most discerning chefs possibly would be able to tell the difference. I do not know how or why it works, but it does. 

My guess as to why to OP's took so long is the age of the rice. I believe that if it was very old then it would be much more dried out (think of old beans) and would take much longer to absorb the liquid.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 7, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> Sorry. That may taste great (I am sure it does!) but it is not risotto. What makes risotto risotto is the technique, and the result that has the creamy consistency (in Italian, "al'onde" or waves) with the bit of resistance at the core of the grain. That is also why you can't make a real risotto with "regular" rice. It has to be (some variation of) Arborio.


 

I agree.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 7, 2009)

jennyema said:


> I agree.



*I have to go with ChefJune on this one.  It's not risotto in the classic sense.  I make a lot of risotto because I was raised on it, it requires slow cooking, almost constant stirring, hot broth or other liquid and the right kind of rice. 

ME: If you're using the cheapest rice in the supermarket, you aren't making risotto.  This dish requires Arborio or Carnaroli rice because it is a different type of rice and will get you that creamy consistancy.  The grain is NOT the same as with long or short grain regular rices.  The specific risotto  rices are NOT cheap so you have to make a decision to make good risotto or make something that isn't the same.  

It shouldn't take longer than 30 minutes for the risotto to be done.*


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 7, 2009)

GB said:


> Don't knock it till you try it. I make a risotto in my rice cooker that does not employ the traditional techniques. There is no stirring or adding of stock a little at a time. I would be wiling to put this risotto up against anybody's traditionally made and I would bet any amount that nobody, but maybe the most discerning chefs possibly would be able to tell the difference. I do not know how or why it works, but it does.


 
I have never made "Faux Risotto," which is what I call those versions that take any of the various shortcuts.  However, I have eaten many of them, made by my friends.  While they all taste good, not a single one combines the waviness with the toothsomeness that is achieved in the traditional risotto process.  If you are satisfied with the results in the rice cooker, GB, I'm not knocking it at all. It works for YOU.

For me, traditionally made risotto has "something" that no other rice dish has, and when I want that, I am willing to take the time it requires to make it the traditional way.


----------



## GB (Jan 7, 2009)

LOL well I do not think I would call mine a shortcut. It takes longer to make my way than it does the traditional way. 

I hope someday you are able to taste some risotto like what I am describing June. It will change your mind.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 7, 2009)

GB said:


> LOL well I do not think I would call mine a shortcut. It takes longer to make my way than it does the traditional way.
> 
> I hope someday you are able to taste some risotto like what I am describing June. It will change your mind.


 
Maybe, but I doubt it.  I have had "risotto" cooked in a rice cooker several times, and none of them had the texture and consistency I expect in risotto.  I'm not quibbling with flavor here.....


----------



## GB (Jan 7, 2009)

Well I am glad to see your confidence in me  You have never had it made well using that technique, but I have. It can be done.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 7, 2009)

GB said:


> Well I am glad to see your confidence in me  You have never had it made well using that technique, but I have. It can be done.


 
I'm sure you are a good cook, but I have never eaten anything you've made. why should I have "confidence" in your assertion? I have many friends -- yes, some of them are professionals, chefs with restaurants -- who are SURE they can make risotto without going through all the traditional motions. Most of them have satisfied themselves, and that is fine. And their Faux Risotto tastes good. But I can tell the difference.


----------



## GB (Jan 7, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> I'm sure you are a good cook, but I have never eaten anything you've made. why should I have "confidence" in your assertion?


Like you said you have never had my cooking so all you have to go on is my word, which you doubted. I just found that a teeniest bit rude, but whatever. No need to take this any further. I do hope that someday you are proved wrong, not so I can say I told you so, but so you can enjoy something a different way than you are used to.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 7, 2009)

GB I think this is the same hummus argument in other clothes. Other spreads with other beans can be made but are not hummus because hummus requires chickpeas. The word means chickpea.

I believe ChefJune is saying the same thing about risotto. It is a particular Italian arborio rice dish prepared in a certain traditional fashion. She is giving you a traditional and proper answer as a trained professional.

You are making a shortcut version of a similar rice dish. It does not mean that it doesn't taste good. She is just saying that part of what makes risotto is the proper technique that results in a creamy product. Further, risotto waits for no one. As it sits it loses its creamy nature especially if cheese is added and can be disappointing for someone who wants to eat the real thing.

I don't believe that ChefJune was meaning to be harsh. I think she was trying to be accurate in her foodie terminology as I was in the other thread.

I hope this helps--I mean to clarify both sides.


----------



## GB (Jan 7, 2009)

I do not see it the same as the hummus conversation. If you put hummus next to another spread made out of a different bean then you can pick out which is which without knowing ahead of time. What I am saying is the rice cooker risotto I make is indistinguishable against traditionally made risotto. If you had a bowl of both and did not know ahead of time which was which I would be willing to bet that 999 out of 1000 people would not be able to tell the difference. But like I said before, it really doesn't matter. That is not what this topic is about anyway.


----------



## Seven S (Jan 7, 2009)

I personally prefer to use Carnaroli than Arborio but both work, furthermore, there are others like Vialone Nano which are seldom found here.  The reason it is more expensive is because it is being imported and because of supply and demand.  Im not sure, but think neither may be grown here in the states.  It is a Northern Italian dish and various regions will serve their risottos slightly differently, although the grain should always  be served 'al dente' (toothsome), sometimes the final product will be served slightly wetter (for example in Venice where it is served 'all onda' - in the wave) and in other regions slightly more tightly compact and stickier (Piemonte, Lombardia, Emilia-Romagna).

When making risotto, the rice is crucial to the dish.  Long grain will not work for two reasons: 1) it does not have the required amount of high-starch or amylose/amylopectin that is needed to reach the proper creaminess that is traditional to the dish and 2) it does not have the required girth of grain in order to absorb a substantial amount of broth/wine to produce the plumpness and will most likely split.

Part of what creates the dish is the MOP or technique.  The gradual absorption and evaporation of the hot liquid by the amylose in the grain and the constant stirring allows the individual grains of rice to be rubbed up against each other, thereby exposing and transforming the starch.  The idea being that the individual grains not sit there and stew in the liquid, which can lead to a different texture...  in the stirring method, whatever liquid cannot be absorbed at the rate the grain is absorbing will thereby evaporate out of the pot.  This is why the amount of liquid needed to reach the final product may change every time you make it, because the intensity of heat you are applying as well as the pot you are using, etc. may not always be the same.  The idea is that the grain will "call the shots", if you will.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 7, 2009)

*I think you hit it on the head.  You are right of course.  The method is all important here.  You can't hurry risotto and you can't use just any rice.
I too prefer Carnaroli.  If you sacrifice the rice you are sacrificing the most important factor is making superb risotto.   Pop for the real thing.*


----------

